# Antique Crossman pellet rifle - need parts



## Bob Shaw (Oct 23, 2009)

I have an old Crossman 22 cal. pellet rifle. I think I can see a date of manufacture on it of Oct 26 1924. There is another number 22 that I am assuming is a model number. The spring  device that meters the pellets into the chamber has broken. Does anyone know someone who could work on something that old, and might be able to get parts? The knob is broken off of the bolt also.

This was a gift from my grandfather in the early 50's, and I'd really like to get it fixed.


----------



## Cknerr (Oct 23, 2009)

My business is restoring antique firearms. If I don't get into too much trouble for getting a little commercial - maybe I can help.

Hand making parts is pretty common in my business. Parts are usually kinda hard to find after a century or two! 

If you are intereted in trying your hand at it - I have Open Shop weekends now and again. You might have seen my mention of it in the past. You are welcome to try making the part yourself here with some aid and assistance. Plenty of that available.

Take care,
Chris

PS: contact info in my stats page


----------



## Paleo (Oct 25, 2009)

Try here:

http://www.network54.com/Forum/405945/

American Vintage Airgun forum
search around for any info first but I'm sure you can get your questions answered.


----------



## Paleo (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's a bunch of pics of Crosman 100 series from the vintage airgun forum:http://www.network54.com/Forum/393389/message/1204597302/Crosman+100+series.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, y'all. The Network54 links worked. It turns-out the Bryan and Associates apparently has the part I need. Well, at least I ordered it.


----------

